# New Books on Orchestration and Composition by a LA orchestrator



## Norman (Jun 27, 2014)

This is Norman Ludwin and I want to let you know of my six books on orchestration and composition. These books have been designed from my classes at UCLA and at the Musicians Local in Los Angeles and the work I do for *Michael Giacchino* as his orchestrator. They cover many levels of orchestration and composition from beginning to advanced and are being used in colleges and universities world wide.

My _15 Lesson Course_ contains lessons, exercises, terminology, 500 pages of scores and MP3s. Topics covered are doubling, texture, expression markings, bowing and phrasings, dovetailing, harmony, tessitura, highlighting, balance, melodic linking, blending with other families, and form. 

Full scores are part of the books to help the reader get the complete context of the music. Each score is analyzed and notated and includes exercises and recommended works for further study. 

I have one book on Music for Film and one on 20th and 21st century composers. 
*Composers include Ravel. Stravinsky, Britten, Copland, Williams, Goldsmith, Debussy, Adams, Prokofieff* and many more. 

*The books are available in print versions are as digital downloads for only $20.00 a book. 
I am offering a special price of all four new books for $65 or all six books for just $100. *

Please visit http://www.musicnewapproach.com/ to see examples and read reviews.


----------



## nikolas (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Norman and welcome.

I have seen your books and I find them invaluable! I will take a deeper look before I pledge my $100 (which is a VERY reasonable price, believe me).

Just a quick question, if I may. I'm a bit stripped out of cash right now, so will this offer be available throughout July? Or is it for a limited time only?

Again, welcome on board.


----------



## Norman (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello Nikolas,

Thank you for your warm welcome and kind words!

I plan on keeping the special prices through September, so you have time!


----------



## kclements (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Norman,

I too am looking at your books and they come highly recommended on another thread. 

May I ask, what format are the download books are in? If they are PDFs, the reading on my ipad is not that great.

Thanks
kc


----------



## Norman (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi KC,

Yes, the format is PDF. The books are available in print versions if you find that easier on your eyes. I know what you mean, my Ipad screen is rather small as well.


Yours, 
Norman


----------



## Norman (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello all, 

As a little Holiday gift I have compiled two indexes of my Anthology books Volume I and 2. These PDFs contain my 13 categories and list each instance, by page number, of each time these categories are notated in the orchestral scores. 

For example, if one wanted to see how many times Holst used doubling in Saturn, or the instances of dovetailing in the Ravel String Quartet it is now all in one easy to read sheet. 

Here is the Dropbox link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wo7a0wygz5ab ... -Cola?dl=0 

I am almost done with a new book called "A Focus on Strings" that will include licensed excerpts from three recent Disney/Pixar films: UP, Ratatouille, and The Incredibles! 
I'm very excited to be able to offer this to the general public as it will be some of the first instances of film music to be available for study. 

Feel free to email me and I will be posting the release information very soon. 


Norman Ludwin


----------



## kclements (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks Norman. Very interesting. 

Really looking forward to the new book.

Cheers
kc


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 25, 2014)

Norman, thank you for this very interesting and useful index. This surely took a lot of effort to compile and will most certainly be very helpful to anyone studying these works.


----------



## wolf (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Norman,
thanks for the indexes. Super useful - adds the possibility to use your books as a reference for orchestral devices.
Can't wait for the new book!


----------



## Norman (Dec 26, 2014)

My pleasure gentlemen, glad to hear you can use it!


----------



## ed buller (Dec 26, 2014)

wonderful index. Thank you very much

e


----------



## Norman (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all,

My new book: Focus on The Strings is finished. It has been designed for the UCLA Extension Film Scoring Program and covers all aspects of writing for the strings, from beginning to advanced. Topics covered include duets, string quartets, solo writing, string orchestra, avant garde techniques, serial writing, and the string's use in film music.

I have sections on common mistakes in writing for duets, quartets, and for string orchestra. Every chapter has key concepts plus 15 tips on scoring various types of cues.

Musical analysis include music by the Oscar winning composer Michael Giacchino, Alban Berg, Gustav Mahler, Bela Bartok, Edvard Grieg, Felix Mendelssohn, Krystof Penderecki, Mozart, Beethoven and others.

Please check it out at my website:

www.musicnewapproach.com

Norman


----------



## micrologus (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank You Norman, I I bought the new book (I already own the others) and I'm reading the first chapters. It's easy to understand and I like your analysis (I read the Adagietto analysis).
Matteo


----------



## Norman (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Matteo,

Thanks and Glad you are enjoying it!


Norman


----------

